

Show HN: Major Upgrade: Docker 1.5.0 runs on ARM powered Raspberry Pi 1 and 2 - beagile

Contrary to widespread believe Docker runs perfectly fine on ARM devices. To prove this we created a Get-Docker-Up-And-Running-On-Your-Pi-In-No-Time SD card image.<p>It is meant for the Raspberry Pi 1 &amp; 2. Just flash our image to your SD card and enjoy instant Docker-awesomeness.<p>Find it here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.hypriot.com&#x2F;heavily-armed-after-major-upgrade-raspberry-pi-with-docker-1-dot-5-0<p>The image includes:<p>- Linux Kernel 3.18.8
- Docker 1.5.0
- OverlayFS
======
michw
thank you!

------
dordoka
Thank you very much for this guys! Works perfectly.

